# AFAW 13ft Surf in my opinion!



## E_Phisher2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello Tommy I want to thank you very much for remembering me with the 13ft surf. I took it out yesterday for the first time and it is all that you and others have said it to be very easy to cast and a absolute joy. Hope all is well with you and your family and hope your casting is going well,hopefuly you will hit 900 yards + mark this year. Thanks again Tommy.Eric (AKA) E_Phisher2


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

E_Phisher2 said:


> 900 yards +


900 yards +... Now there's a goal for ya. You gotta have the extended spool though


----------

